# Iphone application



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi everybody,
i know my question will appear as strange in front of certain persons. I am living in Ghana (Accra), i bought my first iPhone but i don't know how to download applications. I heard about iTunes account and i want to ask, how can a person who lives in Ghana can get his own iTunes account.

I already get paypal and those things.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

